#  Schulmedizin >   Wie helfen Nagelpilz Tabletten? >

## jeremy123

Ich habe bei mir einen Nagelpilz am Zeh festgestellt. Ich möchte etwas dagegen unternehmen und habe da etwas von Tabletten gehört, die man einnehmen, um den Pilz zu bekämpfen. Ist das nicht eigentlich viel schlauer dagegen Tabletten zu nehmen in jedem Fall? Dann hat man ja nicht diesen Stress mit den Lacken und Cremes. Oder gibt es da einen Haken? 
Grüße

----------


## gisie63

Hallo jeremy, 
bei Nagelpilz helfen orale Medikamente leider nicht so gut. Der Nagel selbst ist schlecht durchblutet, deshalb kommt der Wirkstoff dort nicht effektiv an. Außerdem haben orale Fungizide schon auch Nebenwirkungen. Deshalb muss man das ganz genau abwägen, ob man solche Medikamente einnehmen will/soll. 
Zudem sind Fungizide rezeptpflichtig, der Nagellack dagegen nicht.
LG gisie

----------


## peterschllr

Tabletten bekommt man nicht so einfach. Diese sind rezeptpflichtig und haben eine viel stärkere Wirkung als Lacke oder Cremes. Man bekommt sie erst bei einem starken Befall verschrieben. Außerdem sind die Neben- und Wechselwirkungen nicht zu unterschätzen. Wenn du zu Tabletten noch mehr wissen willst kann ich dir diesen Report hier empfehlen. Da steht alles zu Tabletten drin, was du wissen musst. 
MfG

----------

